
Show HN: Ench.me — Create your personal landing page in a few clicks - hewmax
https://ench.me
======
hewmax
Hi everyone,

Ench.me is a tool for building micro landing pages from the phone without
coding.

It allows bloggers, influencers, content creators, entrepreneurs, and brands
to connect with their friends & followers outside of Instagram and other
social media in a simple way.

This is our first beta and we will be happy to receive feedback. Feel free to
criticize or praise (we love constructive criticism :)) Or just let us know
what you think.

We really hope you enjoy it. Express yourself through these micro landing
pages ;)

